# copying binaries



## ravinew1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi all,

Need help for the below problem below which i never tried.

There is a customized FreeBsd   and basically which doesn't allow to compile and install any new applications in their customized FreeBSD.
And they also suggested in their website that take equivalent FreeBSD version Which they are using and download your application and create binaries
and copy those binaries into their FreeBSD and use it.

My doubt is that is it possible?

thank you


----------



## tommiie (Jul 12, 2019)

What website? Also, I don't understand what you're trying to say/ask.


----------



## ravinew1 (Jul 12, 2019)

it is mentioned in "Compiling software on the Firewall " section  of  pfSense development section.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

Note that pfSense is NOT supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

